#  > 【月之花海】獸迷、毛毛、Furry討論區 >  > 動物風情 >  > 貓科巢穴 >  > [影片] [影片]守株待鹿!?(炸)

## 晨曦

[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nWQOTEuI6F0[/youtube]

原始網址: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nWQOTEuI6F0

真是所謂自己送上來當午餐阿~那2隻獅子的反應也蠻可愛的= =b

讓我們為午餐  默哀3秒(痛毆XD)

----------


## 銀灰龍-笨維

這個嘛...(撞樹=口=)
默哀(死)

----------


## 狼人渥克斯

我一開始還以為是什麼汽車還是鞋子的廣告= =
不過...
那隻是羚羊歐!!
湯姆孫蹬羚

所以...這是守株待羊XD

----------


## 哈姆雷恩

為什麼  :Shocked:  
一撞到樹就死掉了囧.....

----------


## Kofu

什麼怪廣告= =||||||


草食動物因為左右兩邊視野都很好所以看不到正前方@_@??

跑那麼快小心撞到腦袋都開花哩~

----------

